# 20” Club



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I joined it today! Long story short I caught a 20 1/2” and a 19” browns within 25 minutes of each other today! My last hoorah before I’m married next weekend. Put a hole in my boot in my waders but it was a day to remember!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Dukes!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Great day on the water. Congrats on joining the club.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! Both fish swam away strong and hopefully will be bigger the next go around with them.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Way to go man, those are great fish.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah those are both really nice ones! glad to hear you released them as well!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats on your impending nuptials, and the gr8 Browns. Beautiful fish. Next year they can put you in the 22" Club!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

TroutFishingBear said:


> yeah those are both really nice ones! glad to hear you released them as well!


There’s something about big browns that makes me never want to keep and kill a fish of that size and caliber. I figure when the time comes I’ll get a lot of good measurements and hope that someone can replicate my fish pretty good. I just can’t bring myself to take one home for the wall when it’s taken years and years to get that big.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> Congrats on your impending nuptials, and the gr8 Browns. Beautiful fish. Next year they can put you in the 22" Club!


I might try to hit that within the next few days before it gets too overgrown along the banks and I’m married. If not, new goals for next year! I’m trying to hit the 25” mark eventually. There’s some in one of the rivers I love fishing. My buddy caught a 23 1/2” one a few days ago.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice fish.
recall buddy caught a brown on the manistee about 50 yrs ago.
He called me at work and said he caught an 8# brown and could I meet at his house and take some pics.

He finally arrived and flopped the fish on the scale 2 3/4#-
about 17' or so. Yuk. I never let him forget that.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I've got a buddy who caught several 8# - 10# river Browns from the Little Man, many years ago. They were not Browns that migrated in from the lakes - they were amazing river Browns. There are some real bruiser Brown Trout in Michigan rivers. Many of them are fairly well-known within close circles of Anglers. The guides on the PM name quite a few of the outsized fish, and share information about them amongst themselves.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> I've got a buddy who caught several 8# - 10# river Browns from the Little Man, many years ago. They were not Browns that migrated in from the lakes - they were amazing river Browns. There are some real bruiser Brown Trout in Michigan rivers. Many of them are fairly well-known within close circles of Anglers. The guides on the PM name quite a few of the outsized fish, and share information about them amongst themselves.


I do know of a spot where some bruisers are that is low key. I don’t tell anyone about it besides my one buddy who fishes it and told me about it. See very few anglers around and it’s nice having a river to yourself! Gotta work hard for the giants but man when you have one roll on it or actually set the hook on one what a rush that is.


----------



## laserstraight (Jun 17, 2004)

Couple of nice fish!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Rolled a couple nice ones that I’d guess to be high teens today. The bigger of the two I actually had on for about 2 seconds and he popped off. Got my lure stuck in a tree for about a minute and just as I was getting it out of the tree it sounded like an alligator exploding out of the water less than 2 feet from me. A big brown must’ve moved his way up into the most shallow spot along the bank way above the hole and saw me last minute. He was definitely a hog that I wish I could’ve had a crack at. Fish were in every part of the river today with the high water. It was on the very stained side of fishing stained water. Not quite chocolate milk but anymore rain and it’ll be done for. Get out there and get them guys! 

Side note: mosquitoes were the worst I’ve seen in a really long time! I also had two raccoons charge me today which made for an interesting trip lol. Both were very large and I wasn’t sure if it was a mama with her **** pups but I started yelling to hopefully have them spook and the bigger one in the back started running for me so I took off away from it!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Rolled a couple nice ones that I’d guess to be high teens today. The bigger of the two I actually had on for about 2 seconds and he popped off. Got my lure stuck in a tree for about a minute and just as I was getting it out of the tree it sounded like an alligator exploding out of the water less than 2 feet from me. A big brown must’ve moved his way up into the most shallow spot along the bank way above the hole and saw me last minute. He was definitely a hog that I wish I could’ve had a crack at. Fish were in every part of the river today with the high water. It was on the very stained side of fishing stained water. Not quite chocolate milk but anymore rain and it’ll be done for. Get out there and get them guys!
> 
> Side note: mosquitoes were the worst I’ve seen in a really long time! I also had two raccoons charge me today which made for an interesting trip lol. Both were very large and I wasn’t sure if it was a mama with her **** pups but I started yelling to hopefully have them spook and the bigger one in the back started running for me so I took off away from it!


This is a damn entertaining post! Lol


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

How many snakes have you seen there? Everytime I go to this particular spot, there's enough to make me not want to go back


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Snakes everywhere! Bugs were more bothersome. Might be done for the year at this point.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Snakes everywhere! Bugs were more bothersome. Might be done for the year at this point.


Get a bug net for your head.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

optimax115 said:


> How many snakes have you seen there? Everytime I go to this particular spot, there's enough to make me not want to go back


Be thankful we live in michigan where we don't have to deal with venomous snakes.


----------

